# The history of Hasselblad



## Kolander (Apr 3, 2012)

The legend.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice. As a long time Hassy user I knew most of what was said but I still learned a couple things. And it might help those who haven't had the chance to work with that gear to start understanding the myth.


----------

